# War3 Tft Fatal Error! Cant Fix!!



## Gelly (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey everybody, during war3 TFT I am receiving a problem that I have tried to fix for months now; FETAL ERROR. I have done everything to fix it up but nothing seems to work. I have gotten a copy of the error that I am getting and it shows:

This application has encountered a critical error:
FATAL ERROR!
Program: c:\program files\warcraft iii\war3.exe
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:6F1C6B73
The instruction at '0x6F1C6B73' referenced memory at '0x0790FCB0'.
The memory could not be 'read'.

I have research numerous websites and support guides, to fix this error message I have done:
- gotten the newest warcraft patch (1.21)
- downloaded and installed war3.reg (blizzard support website)
- gotten DirectX 9
- updated video driver (nvidia)
- downloaded and installed soundmax.reg (blizzard support website)
- attached -opengl then -swtnl to the target in warcraft 3 applications (blizzard support website)
- defraged C hard drive
- error checked C hard drive
- uninstalled warcraft and TFT

Playing warcraft for about 10 - 20 minutes and I still get the same issue. I have had this problem for months and wish I can do something. Any advise to lead me to solve this issue would be amazing. Thanks

SPECS
Windows: Windows XP Service Pack 2
Internet: Firefox
Memory (RAM): 512 MB
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) 2.67GHz
Sound card: Soundmax digital Audio
Display card: Geforce FX 5200


----------



## Al3xXys (Mar 8, 2008)

hi there . i have the same problem too . but now i get "fatal error" rarely. try to go to my computer - proprietes - advanced - performance ,settings - and on data execution prevention clink on "turn on DEP for all programs ..." then click "add" and put war3.exe there. u can also go my computer proprietes and at advanced click at error raporting click enable error raporting > choose programs - click "all programs in this list" and down also click add and put war3.exe then click OK and restart the PC . anyway if u installed mega codecs pack and divx try to unistall them because they cause also the game to crash . If this doesnt work go here and try >>

http://www.nocrash.com/ncbbs/msgs/3357.shtml

http://www.updatexp.com/0xC0000005.html


----------



## Ne7ven (Jul 12, 2008)

When I access in a host game on garena, my game is out, and i receive a message, But i do not play on Garena, i play game on campaign with AI, everything is all right. plz help me i wanna play with other ppl.

Before this error i had War3 FATAL Error, but i already fix it by followed this thread

```
http://www.battleforums.com/forums/warcraft/68470-war3-fatal-error-fixing-method.html
```
and this error happen when i play game on Garena. Althought i reinstall warcraft 3 several times.

```
War3

This Application has encountered a critical error :

Not Enough storage is available to process this command

Program:E:\program files\warcarftIII\war3.exe
E:\Drive1\temp\buildwar3x\STORM\Source\SFile.cpp
Line : 4072

Press OK to Terminate the application
```
Somebody know how to fix it plz show me, thx very much!


----------

